# slip yokes



## cali swanger (Aug 14, 2005)

about to upgrade my suspension to "RADICAL" and i was told that a slip yoke wud be needed along wit some other mods to the suspension. i have a 1989 cadi fleetwood brougham. can yall post pics of ride wit slip yokes. i still dnt understand the purpose of it. thanx.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali swanger_@Mar 10 2009, 09:05 PM~13242515
> *about to upgrade my suspension to "RADICAL" and i was told that a slip yoke wud be needed along wit some other mods to the suspension. i have a 1989 cadi fleetwood brougham. can yall post pics of ride wit slip yokes. i still dnt understand the purpose of it. thanx.
> *



the slip yoke has a certain length on it...that length is what is cut off ur drive shaft and u add the slip so if the total length of the slip is 11 inches..then u cut 11 inches off the drive shaft...then when u lock the car up the slip yoke compresses which makes ur drive shaft shorter...which is to help prevent u from shoving ur driveline into the tail shaft of ur tranny and ripping out ur tranny mounts..so basically if u have a slip that can compress 7 inches...then ur driveline at layed out could be like 56 inches..when u lock up it gets shorten to 49 inches..

my slip yoke when the car is layed out









my slip when the car is locked up


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

Any pics of what the other end of the driveshaft looks like? is it a regular slide in yoke or is it bolt on.Where it goes into the tranny, can you post picks of the whole driveshaft please. thanx.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Mar 11 2009, 08:25 AM~13245938
> *Any pics of what the other end of the driveshaft looks like? is it a regular slide in yoke or is it bolt on.Where it goes into the tranny, can you post picks of the whole driveshaft please. thanx.
> *


they slide in like normal


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 11 2009, 08:51 AM~13246029
> *they slide in like normal
> *


If they slide in like normal, and you have the slip yoke. woudn't that still put to much press on the trans tailshaft an housing. When that slip yoke is completly comress on that spring? wouldn't the spring push the front half of that shaft toward the trans?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Mar 11 2009, 10:46 AM~13247682
> *If they slide in like normal, and you have the slip yoke. woudn't that still put to much press on the trans tailshaft an housing. When that slip yoke is completly comress on that spring? wouldn't the spring push the front half of that shaft toward the trans?
> *


no cuz u can compress it by hand..but it has enough tension on the spring so that it doesnt allow the driveline to pull out of the tranny when the car is layed out...u can also get a slipped driveline where one piece slides into the other


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2009, 08:12 PM~13242649
> *the slip yoke has a certain length on it...that length is what is cut off ur drive shaft and u add the slip so if the total length of the slip is 11 inches..then u cut 11 inches off the drive shaft...then when u lock the car up the slip yoke compresses which makes ur drive shaft shorter...which is to help prevent u from shoving ur driveline into the tail shaft of ur tranny and ripping out ur tranny mounts..so basically if u have a slip that can compress 7 inches...then ur driveline at layed out could be like 56 inches..when u lock up it gets shorten to 49 inches..
> 
> my slip yoke when the car is layed out
> ...



:cheesy: pretty


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 11 2009, 11:49 AM~13248341
> *:cheesy:  pretty
> *



thanks...im gonna add a 2nd slip to the front of the driveline at the tranny possibly


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2009, 11:35 AM~13248703
> *thanks...im gonna add a 2nd slip to the front of the driveline at the tranny possibly
> *



 can wait till i get mine


----------



## S.O.B cc of ny (Feb 15, 2008)

i have a slip yolk drive shaft from a big dodge truck that has 8" of travel and its the same size as my drive shaft now can i change the ends from my drive shaft to the truck 1 and add a spring to keep it open?


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

so u don't got to tack weld the one side that goes into the tranny


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

cuz thats how big rich drive shaft is


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

and can u drive normal locked up and sittin low????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 11 2009, 10:12 PM~13254702
> *and can u drive normal locked up and sittin low????
> *



i can drive locked up and ride height..which is where my car naturally lays out as..my car doesnt lay any lower than stock height..

i dont know how big rich does his driveline..ive never seen one...but i had my slip yoke installed at a driveline shop...which also would then need to be balanced


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

this is the slip from black magic right? hell as long as it doesn't slip out of the trans thats what i'm looking for


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 12 2009, 04:40 AM~13257188
> *this is the slip from black magic right? hell as long as it doesn't slip out of the trans thats what i'm looking for
> *



ya its the slip from BMH..


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2009, 09:33 PM~13255065
> *i can drive locked up and ride height..which is where my car naturally lays out as..my car doesnt lay any lower than stock height..
> 
> i dont know how big rich does his driveline..ive never seen one...but i had my slip yoke installed at a driveline shop...which also would then need to be balanced
> *



:scrutinize: why cant you lay the rear you should be able to you have drop mounts


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 12 2009, 01:21 PM~13261009
> *:scrutinize:  why cant you lay the rear you should be able to you have drop mounts
> *



Prolly cuz hes running more coil in the rear.....


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Mar 12 2009, 01:40 PM~13261198
> *Prolly cuz hes running more coil in the rear.....
> *



makes sense reason for having extra coil?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 12 2009, 03:58 PM~13261385
> *makes sense reason for having extra coil?
> *


*higher lockup without having longer cylinders*


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

wut kinda spring do u use?? cause i can get a slip yoke but it dont have a spring. and black magic wants a lil 2 much 4 theres. all i need is a spring.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Mar 12 2009, 09:30 PM~13265078
> *wut kinda spring do u use?? cause i can get a slip yoke but it dont have a spring. and black magic wants a lil 2 much 4 theres. all i need is a spring.
> *



pmsent


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Mar 12 2009, 01:59 PM~13261399
> *higher lockup without having longer cylinders
> *



 life requires sacrifice


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)

You don't need a spring just drill and tap the transmission yoke to the trans. :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hardline90_@Mar 13 2009, 03:36 PM~13273169
> *You don't need a spring just drill and tap the transmission yoke to the trans. :thumbsup:
> *



Show me where cause I think if your not carefull........is will leak out transmission fluid out the bottom, you are not talking about a set screw are you....drill into the side of the yoke? What I'm imagining is dead center on the rear shaft and and bolt goes in through the inside of the yoke, then drive shaft is assembled on car.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

For my 63 impala


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 14 2009, 09:29 AM~13278977
> *Show me where cause I think if your not carefull........is will leak out transmission fluid out the bottom, you are not talking about a set screw are you....drill into the side of the yoke? What I'm imagining is dead center on the rear shaft and and bolt goes in through the inside of the yoke, then drive shaft is assembled on car.
> *


Ya that is what I am talking about in the center of the trans yoke :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Mark's...


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 15 2009, 12:05 PM~13286459
> *Mark's...
> 
> 
> ...




Damn that's a sexy driveshaft!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 15 2009, 12:05 PM~13286459
> *Mark's...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 how much for my g body?


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Ask Big Rich he's doing driveshafts 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=159151


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87+Mar 12 2009, 09:30 PM~13265078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me 2, all i need is the spring. What kinda spring can i use? please help


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 15 2009, 03:05 PM~13286459
> *Mark's...
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, thats nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hardline90_@Mar 13 2009, 04:36 PM~13273169
> *You don't need a spring just drill and tap the transmission yoke to the trans. :thumbsup:
> *


mines done the same way, i'll snap a pic when it goes back into the shop this weekend


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 15 2009, 07:05 PM~13286459
> *Mark's...
> 
> 
> ...


Baller


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 16 2009, 09:35 PM~13296315
> *Baller
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Mar 16 2009, 03:53 PM~13296885
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Mar 16 2009, 11:46 AM~13295375
> *Ask Big Rich he's doing driveshafts
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=159151
> *



:thumbsup: Yup, hit up Big Rich, he gets it done.


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

4 my ride 2 have a slip on there and have it mounted and ballanced it cost me 130. just tha slip from black magic costs 250. and ad still have 2 heve it mounted and ballanced 2. all i need is tha damn spring.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Mar 17 2009, 11:58 PM~13312492
> *4 my ride 2 have a slip on there and have it mounted and ballanced it cost me 130. just tha slip from black magic costs 250. and ad still have 2 heve it mounted and ballanced 2. all i need is tha damn spring.
> *



that driveline company is over charging...i got mine installed with 2 new U joints for 75.00....hit up BIG RICH he does his thing homie...good man with good prices..he will sell you an entire driveshaft complete..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=1084


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2009, 11:13 PM~13312641
> *that driveline company is over charging...i got mine installed with 2 new U joints for 75.00....hit up BIG RICH he does his thing homie...good man with good prices..he will sell you an entire driveshaft complete..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=1084
> *


i payed 130 for everythin! that included tha slip, havein it mountd and ballanced also. i think i got a pretty good deal. thats still ova 120bucks less then wut black magic wants just 4 tha slip


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 15 2009, 02:05 PM~13286459
> *Mark's...
> 
> 
> ...


That is a REALLY GOOD looking driveshaft :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------

